# planning on milking my first goat tomorrow morning..



## KLSpoultry (Dec 14, 2008)

any advice??

i'm pretty sure she's never been milked before and i've never done it before either.

she kidded 17 days ago and i seperated the kids after doing evening chores.

what should i be doing?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

relax, remember that u both are beginners


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I would take a warm to hot rag out and wash the udder and teats carefully before milking. Have fun! Hopefully she is a good girl for you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I really hope you have a milk stand...lol, it will definately make things easier for you and your girl.

Relax and let her know that regardless of how much she dances you will continue to milk her, it will take you a while the first time...and I will suggest milking one handed, hold your container with the other hand and dump into the pail, as she may try to kick at you and this will prevent all the milk from being spilled at least until she learns to stand till. You may be lucky though and have a girl that wants to be milked.

Good Luck! Can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Don't pull on her teats!

I learned very quickly that nothing ticked off my doe more.  

Just remember not to give up or get frustrated and keep at it no matter how much she fusses. I started with a WILD doe and no stand and somehow managed, so I'm sure you can too.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

take 3 buckets with you
1 with warm soapy (antibacterial soap) water and a wash cloth
1 empty
1 with grain in it
tie her up and put the grain in front of her
wring your wash cloth out and wash her udder
no matter how much she dances don't stop until you feel that the udder is clean enough
then milk with one hand
use the other hand to hold the bucket so she doesnt kick it over or step in it
if i remember correctly nebraska is cold right now so just milk away and take it in the house and filter in and stick it in the fridge
in the warmer months you really need to get the milk cold as quickly as possible
i have a glass container that i put inside a bucket with ice and water and i place a wire mesh filter in the top of the glass
then i milk into the bucket and pour thru the filter into the jar then the jar goes in the fridge
like others have said
you are both beginners and it will be a learning experience for both of you
you will get frustrated but don't quit
as you become more comfortable and confident the goat will be more calm
i know a lady that if she even thinks about touching her does udder the doe kicks and jumps and runs away
i can walk in a milk her freestanding and she doesn't give me gruff because she knows that i know what i am doing


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So how did it go for ya this morning???


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Yes, please tell us how it went.


----------



## KLSpoultry (Dec 14, 2008)

well, i went out in the morning and found my pen i made for the babies wasn't strong enough  there were the babies in with momma. so, i redid my pen and put the babies back in!

i left the babies out for about 8 hours, then went out with help (BF) to milk my first goat!

it was a rodeo at first, she was NOT happy about being haltered and tied up and even more upset about me touching her udder. i cleaned it well with warm washcloth and then attempted to milk her. i wasn't very good or accurate at first, but by the end i was milking like a pro. i found i'm better with my right hand and better at milking the teat furthest away, is that normal?

as i tried to let BF try, she jumped and knocked half the milk out!! :angry: oh well, pretty good for a first try. i'll let you know how it goes again tonight...

ALSO: how long do you all usually leave mamas and babies apart before milking?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

LOL sounds like my first attempt! Milk all over the place. At least you got half. Good luck in your future attempts.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

i prefer to leave babies with momma's overnight
protection/security thing
and separate during the day for about 8 hours then milk
but i don't start milking til the babies are 4 weeks old
then i do the above for 2 weeks - only milking once a day 
then at 6 weeks i do the same but milk twice a day
you dont get alot at night but it keeps momma in milk
and i keep that up til momma kicks the baby off herself


----------



## KLSpoultry (Dec 14, 2008)

well, it gets worse before it gets better right??

she was way naughtier tonight. i had a goat rodeo on my hands!!

i am getting better at milking though! got tons of milk from her tonight, i think i have this milking thing down. i should have enough to make some cheese in less than a week. :clap:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

What does her udder look like? 
We often bottlefeed our babies so we can milk our does twice a day, you could do that if you want more milk =]


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

When I first got my goats I was told - by a friend who had goats - that if I didnt bottle feed the kids I a) wouldnt get much milk and b) the kids would be wild. Heck she was wrong on both counts. And besides, it hurt ME so much hearing the mamma screaming for a few days for her babies... that in the end I just couldnt separate them any more =]
And I still got tons of milk, milking once a day =]

LW


----------

